# Homebirth Checklist!



## NuKe

Okay have I missed anything out here?

towels
big pillow/cushion for kneeling
bedwetter sheets 
baby clothes
receiving blanket
arnica tablets
witch hazel/tea tree oil

my silly preggo brain has shut down!


----------



## tazgirl

Hi Nuke :) I have bought some asda smart price shower curtains to put down anywhere I need to be waterproof. Also a bucket and you need a torch.


----------



## SarahBear

tazgirl, I was trying to figure out your joke when I read that you need a "bucket and a torch." Then I remembered that this is a UK site! In the US a torch is a "piece of wood or cloth soaked in tallow or an oil lamp on a pole, sometimes carried ceremonially."


----------



## shopgirl771

ive got a cheap shower curtain too and a couple of buckets and was told by MW to get an angle poise lamp. i managed to get a cheap lamp in tescos for £7.

thanks for reminding me to get some arnica too tho x


----------



## NuKe

tazgirl said:


> Hi Nuke :) I have bought some asda smart price shower curtains to put down anywhere I need to be waterproof. Also a bucket and you need a torch.

what's the bucket for?!



SarahBear said:


> tazgirl, I was trying to figure out your joke when I read that you need a "bucket and a torch." Then I remembered that this is a UK site! In the US a torch is a "piece of wood or cloth soaked in tallow or an oil lamp on a pole, sometimes carried ceremonially."

:haha: flashlight!


----------



## FlowerFairy

My MW told me to have a bucket with a bin liner in. I think it might be for soiled pads etc that can then be put in medical waste bag? x


----------



## tinytabby

What about nice food and drink for you and whoevers helping with the birth?


----------



## NuKe

tinytabby said:


> What about nice food and drink for you and whoevers helping with the birth?

that's something ive already thought of... but will need to be left until nearer the time- nice food doesn't last long round here atm! :haha:


----------



## tazgirl

NuKe said:


> tazgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi Nuke :) I have bought some asda smart price shower curtains to put down anywhere I need to be waterproof. Also a bucket and you need a torch.
> 
> what's the bucket for?!
> 
> 
> 
> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> tazgirl, I was trying to figure out your joke when I read that you need a "bucket and a torch." Then I remembered that this is a UK site! In the US a torch is a "piece of wood or cloth soaked in tallow or an oil lamp on a pole, sometimes carried ceremonially."Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: flashlight!Click to expand...


Think its for soiled pads as mentioned or for being sick into or the placenta or anything really that would be easily caught in bucket :haha:


----------



## taperjeangirl

I was just coming to ask this question! 

Did your MW give you a list of things you'll need?


----------



## FlowerFairy

My MW never gave me a list of things to have, but she gave me a checklist of things to think about. I used that and BnB to plan the things I need.
One thing I've got is a really old double quilt that is destined to be binned and put an old quilt cover on it , I am going to put this on the floor with sheets to make it comfy and then I can use it on the settee straight after and once we're all cleaned up it can be thrown xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

FlowerFairy said:


> My MW never gave me a list of things to have, but she gave me a checklist of things to think about. I used that and BnB to plan the things I need.
> One thing I've got is a really old double quilt that is destined to be binned and put an old quilt cover on it , I am going to put this on the floor with sheets to make it comfy and then I can use it on the settee straight after and once we're all cleaned up it can be thrown xx

ohhh good idea, I have one I've just put into one of those hoover bag things! Knew there would be a reason to keep it!!!


----------



## FlowerFairy

taperjeangirl said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> My MW never gave me a list of things to have, but she gave me a checklist of things to think about. I used that and BnB to plan the things I need.
> One thing I've got is a really old double quilt that is destined to be binned and put an old quilt cover on it , I am going to put this on the floor with sheets to make it comfy and then I can use it on the settee straight after and once we're all cleaned up it can be thrown xx
> 
> ohhh good idea, I have one I've just put into one of those hoover bag things! Knew there would be a reason to keep it!!!Click to expand...

Yeah, this one smells foisty and of stale milk GROSS but I dont mind binning it then.
x


----------



## SarahBear

Is "foisty" another UK thing? Had to Google it. I guess it's the same as musty?


----------



## taperjeangirl

SarahBear said:


> Is "foisty" another UK thing? Had to Google it. I guess it's the same as musty?

LOL yeah!


----------



## SarahBear

Had no idea you guys had another word for musty.


----------



## FlowerFairy

It might be a colloquialism too. It's quite a Yorkshire word I think x


----------



## taperjeangirl

Do you pronounce is F-o-o-s-t-i-e- FF? Or is it a totally different word to what we use LOL!


----------



## NuKe

ive never heard of foisty lol! 

yeah my mw made suggestions, the only thing we NEED is to sort a little area in the room ill be giving birth for them to see to the baby if they need to. and towels.


----------



## FlowerFairy

taperjeangirl said:


> Do you pronounce is F-o-o-s-t-i-e- FF? Or is it a totally different word to what we use LOL!

I pronounce it FOY- STI :haha: With the I being a lower case way of saying I


----------



## taperjeangirl

:haha: different here too then! LOL ours is foostie!


----------



## iceangel

Hi, I'm 37weeks & we've only just decided to have a home birth! Our pool has been ordered and I'm nowhere near ready. Might be a silly question but whats the arnica for?


----------



## NuKe

arnica is a homeopathic remedy for bruising! its a tiny little tablet you take, and you can pick it up in health food places hun. after i had my first, for a couple of weeks afterwards i felt like someone had taken a running kick to between my legs! i was sooo bruised.


----------

